# Your Dream Setup



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

The idea for this thread sparked from another thread.
Post pics of your dream setup up. That one kit you aspire to own one day.

This is mine:
Just GG Mech





Ithaka Rebuildable




MNKE Batteries. (constant rting of 20A, gan handle spikes of up to 60A)





As to why I want this kit?
Well, I prefer a Porche 911 over a Ford Mondeo   , even though both can get you from A to B
Same applies here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (15/10/13)

That GG Mech is very very pretty Crafty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/10/13)

Wow that is very sexy damn.. I would prefer it all in silver however.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/13)

ooooh shiny!!! I agree with Gizmo all silver would be nicer - I am not a fan of gold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

Silver can be done. 





There was another brand as well. Cant recall the name. Starts with a "C" I think. It has aon old ship engraved on the side... I would not mind one of then either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/13)

sooo pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

Found the other one. The brand is Caravela

I left out the img tags on purpose. The image is way to big to post as is. So just click on the link to view the image in your browser

http://ecig-mods.phillip.com.pl/content/pv-atty/_altimage/caravela_mod_56b.jpg


----------



## Gizmo (15/10/13)

Wow that is DAMN nice!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (31/10/13)

Im gonna go with the Russian 91% and the Atmizoo Roller both in matte finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (1/11/13)

that Chammer looked pretty Sick, but more realistic and what i will have eventually is evic head with RSST...
i aim small i know, but hey if it works....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (2/11/13)

Nightfearz said:


> that Chammer looked pretty Sick, but more realistic and what i will have eventually is evic head with RSST...
> i aim small i know, but hey if it works....


Chammer is cheaper than evic head. Landed cost will be 500 and something in zar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/11/13)

iPWN said:


> Im gonna go with the Russian 91% and the Atmizoo Roller both in matte finish.
> View attachment 120
> View attachment 122



Funny you should mention this because I have this setup for sale. Only it's the Kayfun will all the spares and extra tanks  The roller also has a kick ring.

R2700 and it's yours. I won't tell you what you'd pay by ordering it yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/11/13)

Shout when you get tired of your just gg, and what would appear as an Ithaka from the photo in the showcase. ( if it is the real one since i've got the clones already)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Shout when you get tired of your just gg, and what would appear as an Ithaka from the photo in the showcase. ( if it is the real one since i've got the clones already)


 
That's one setup I'll never be tired of. It's a real one. I don't buy nor support or condone clones.
I've tried one or two before. The machining, conductivity or functionality is never what it's suppose to be like on the real deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/11/13)

This WILL be my next setup! 1 of the 2. That mod is so sexy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/11/13)

I'm not quite sure how I feel about this yet... I like the black.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (23/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm not quite sure how I feel about this yet... I like the black.


That second one from the left tickles my fancy. What is it?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/11/13)

Surefire's new Onyx. I'm a big fan of the King series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/11/13)

Love that see through!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Love that see through!


 

Yeah most guys over here are all doing modification on top caps to be see through. Lots of modders have started taking initiative to produce top caps for all the popular drippers out there to fit the look of a particular mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (15/1/14)

It will be mine, O yes, it will be mine.


----------



## Andre (15/1/14)

TylerD said:


> It will be mine, O yes, it will be mine.
> View attachment 679


And what might "it" be?


----------



## umzungu (15/1/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (15/1/14)

Matthee said:


> And what might "it" be?


MCV Panzer Mod and MCV Atomic Rda.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

